# Ball Bearing Ball to test for Level?



## BluCab (Feb 27, 2013)

I was wondering if you can use a Ball Bearing Ball to test the ways for level?

[video]http://www.wildrice.com/BallBearingTest.m4v[/video]

I think mine are already level, so the BB does not roll, but would it if it were not? How un-level would it have to be? -Chuck-


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 27, 2013)

you would have to be pritty far out for a bearing to role especially if there is any oil at all on the ways


----------



## Ray C (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi...

There are quite a few threads on this list covering the issue of "Lathe Level".  Search around and absorb some of the information.  As a quick note however, the lathe does not have to be perfectly level with the horizon as we all know, large ships have tool rooms with lathes and the concept of level goes out the window (or should I say portal)?  The real issue is if the level is sitting properly on it's table and shimmed properly to produce a straight cut.  Do a search here for "Two Collar Test" or "2 Collar Test" and it will describe what's going on.

Enjoy... and good luck...

Ray


----------

